# Flat pedals



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I know it's totally faux pas to rock the flat pedals during a CX race, but can anyone recommend some good ones? I was talking to a dude at the LBS recently, who was building up a CX bike based off of a Cannondale CAAD10 frame, and he had some weird flat pedals on that he absolutely loved...problem is, he didn't tell me what kind they were.

Also, what kind of shoes does everybody use with flats? I know the DH MTB'ers recommend Van's skate shoes, but IME those aren't good for running in.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

old_fuji said:


> I know it's totally faux pas to rock the flat pedals during a CX race, but can anyone recommend some good ones? I was talking to a dude at the LBS recently, who was building up a CX bike based off of a Cannondale CAAD10 frame, and he had some weird flat pedals on that he absolutely loved...problem is, he didn't tell me what kind they were.
> 
> Also, what kind of shoes does everybody use with flats? I know the DH MTB'ers recommend Van's skate shoes, but IME those aren't good for running in.


uhhhhh...


----------



## Hinault (Mar 18, 2005)

How about soccer cleats, shinguards, and a well equipped first-aid kit to keep in your car.?

Because you if you go out there in Vans or any type of sneakers, you are going to slip off those greasy, muddy pedals and bury one in your shin... either that or you will slip running in the mud and tear your groin.

Best of luck... :idea:


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

I use some generic BMX pedals on my beater-bike. The metal screws on the platform help keep my feet on. But, should a foot slip, instant shin-burger. I would never race with platforms, unless I had some sort of ankle issue that precluded clipless (though I would imagine any such issue would also preclude running and hopping barriers).


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

old_fuji said:


> uhhhhh...


Ya can't really expect much input on a pedal/shoe setup that most people here have NO clue on. Maybe try the DH forum on MTBR. Flats pedals just aren't a part of cyclocross.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Have you seen Canfield Crampon pedals?

Five Ten seems to be the shoe brand of choice in flat pedal MTB: really tacky soles.

... wear some shin guards ...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

If I were racing on flat pedals I'd wear some sort of soccer cleat, maybe a turf shoe?


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting that NOBODY's heard of anyone else doing this. I guess I'll ask around locally and see if anyone has some advice.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

FWIW, I don't race CX, but I do use platforms. I've tried Odyssey, VP and Wellgo most recently. The Wellgo's use removable pins. The Odyssey and VP both have teeth carved into the pedal cages. I can't speak to extremes of mud, but I've never had a problem with my feet slipping riding in the wet. I usually use Teva sandals in the warmer months and trail running shoes in the colder weather.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I can't imagine that flat pedals would be good for racing on bikes period, be it cross or whatever. Even BMX and DH guys use clipless. FWIW, I rode flats on my mountain bike for several months, which made be a better rider, but I soon returned to clipless.

That said, I have these on my townie/fixie, which are nice for those purposes:
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1018_1958_925&products_id=7158


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've seen someone racing on flats. I race Cat. 4, and he was in my field - so not someone fast.

Flats are already annoying on a hardtail mountain bike. On a fully rigid bike with even less tire volume... It's your race fee. I think he had shin guards, and he looked like he was wearing skater shoes.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Flats are already annoying on a hardtail mountain bike. On a fully rigid bike with even less tire volume...



If you show up with a clipless pedal equipped mountain bike to a group ride in Vancouver, plenty of people will tell you how great flat pedals are.

that being said, If you ride your other bike with clipless pedals, stick with them. Flat pedals are not better.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Crank-a-Roo said:


> If you show up with a clipless pedal equipped mountain bike to a group ride in Vancouver, plenty of people will tell you how great flat pedals are.


'zactly. Not for racing. Flats on a mountain bike are for freeride and jumping and it's way easier to bail out with flats.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

'Nother little bump...Due to unforeseen circumstances, I don't actually have the bike in question with me, but will have it within 2 weeks. So, I've got more time than I had planned/wanted/needed to keep researching this.

A little elaboration on the bike itself...It's a touring frame that I built up over the summer into a CX-inspired commuter thingy that's still raceable if/when I need it to be. So, 90% of the time will be spent commuting on it; as a realistic result, clipless pedals aren't really necessary all the time. Plus, I think they'd only be a hinderance at race time, judging by my clipless experience on my MTB.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

maybe you saw speedplay frogs or candy's. They have a flat base but still clip in. I race with spd's and find there are a zillion shoes to work with them. Many that could double as a casual shoe. If you give it a try I am sure you'll find a clip in shoe that works for you ... just loosen the clip in variability to give some confidence


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Instead of telling you that your a moreon, I'm going to suggest that you try these: http://crankbrothers.com/pedals_5050.php

And a lot of people like these shoes for riding with flat pedals: http://fiveten.com/


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

old_fuji said:


> . Plus, I think they'd only be a hinderance at race time, judging by my clipless experience on my MTB.



They are only a hinderance at race time if they aren't adjusted correctly and if you don't practice getting in and out of them. They really aren't hard to get used to and it's quite easy to switch out between flats for commuting and clips for racing.


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

My 2 cents - soft soled Vans or equivalents and grippy flat pedals (check freestyle BMX, etc) work great when you are ON the bike. However, in a 'cross race, unless you can bunnyhop every single barrier and ride up every single run-up, you are going to have to get off the bike and run through grass, dirt, mud, sand, poop, whatever...

Go get a pair of Vans soaking wet with mud then try to run up a slippery hill. They just don't work right for that application.

Soccer cleats work well for running up hills and on wet, grassy fields, but don't work right on flat pedals. The cleats are too stiff and there's not enough contact.

You can get a set of Crank Bros "smarties" for about $25, Candy SL's for about $50, and a cheap pair of Nashbar MTB shoes for less than the price of the Vans.

My vote - use the right tool for the job.

SteveM


----------

